# Favorite Fragrance?



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thought it might be fun to read everyone's likes and dislikes.

For spring and summer I like Chanel's Cristalle, Gucci Envy.

Fall and winter I like Niki de Saint Ralle, YSL's Rive Gauche {2 oldies but goodies} and Boucheron.
xoxoxo


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh yes, I'm a Dior girl so in winter I use Pure Poison and in spring/summer Miss Dior Cherie.
They just released a new version, L'eau de Miss Dior Cherie which I'll try.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh yes, I just finished my bottle of Pure Poison. Loved it. 
xoxoxo


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Dior Addict lover here .... people always comment on it when I wear it .. 

Also for summer - I love Flower Bomb ... 

YSL - Paris is a lovely summery fragrance - oldie but a goodie .. I bought my first bottle in France when it had just come out back in 1984 at Gallery LaFayette ..

Chanel No.5 - I wear to bed like Marily Monroe ..

Have a bottle of the Miss Dior Cherie - almost out of it but love that too !!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Burberry is my all-around favorite. (the plain one)


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Ooooh Miss Dior Cherie smells amazing! I don't really change with the seasons or anything but I do switch up my fragrances a lot! It all depends on my mood. Some of my faves right now are Viva La Juicy, Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche, Marc Jacobs Daisy, Dolce & Gabbana light blue, Bvlgari Amethyst, and Michael Kors. I also love a lot of the different philosophy scents. I'm too indecisive to stick to just one scent! lol


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

The only perfume I have used for years has been Clinique, Happy!
It's light and just smells great to me :biggrin: I have started to like Cashmere by Donna Karan .
I am afraid to order perfume without knowing if it will smell nice on me. I think certain perfumes might smell nice on others and not yourself.
My Sister-In-Law was telling me how nice the Louie Vuitton perfume smells, I searched all over and I can't find it?
I went to the official site and it doesn't even have it there, so I don't know how she smelled it?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I change frangrances like crazy........Right now I am wearing Prada's Infusion D'Iris. My all time winter fragrance is Jean Patou's Sublime (Old frangrace but it is soooo intoxicating) made in France. I bought last year the new fragrance by Coach, which I love for spring and summer. My bathroom is covered in fragrances, I spritz some on my towels all the time.......lightly!!! I love Calvin Klein's Eternity!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I got Fancy for Christmas and I'm not ready to let it go. If I could create my own fragrance that one is exactly what it would smell like. Last summer all I wore was Juicy and I'll probably go back to it once it really starts to heat up around here.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I like Ralph Lauren's Style. It's a soft fragrance that isn't overpowering. I've been using fragrances less than I used to, but today I'll spritz myself for sure.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I have worn several perfumes, but now I mainly stick with Creed. I'm addicted to them. My favorite is Spring Flowers and I wear it mostly daily. I also have their new one, Love in Black. Occasionally I will wear YSL Elle or Chanel Mademoiselle.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I rotate between Chanel Chance and No.5 and sometimes use daisy mj. in the summer i dont use any because we are always out golfing and it attracts to many bugs.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I love Happy as my everyday fragrance. My other fav is a Chantecaille perfume. I can't remember which one it is, and I'm too lazy to go upstairs and check it out. LOL! It's green in the bottle.


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Mar 17 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746802


> I love Happy as my everyday fragrance. My other fav is a Chantecaille perfume. I can't remember which one it is, and I'm too lazy to go upstairs and check it out. LOL! It's green in the bottle.[/B]


i have so many fragrances here i have a bathroom full i love elizbeth arden she just came out with pretty her perfumes ar greati love them and for christmas i bought a set of shalmar i love the sent in pretty i bought the set also her powders are nice it has a nice light sent for the summer it has diffrent kinds of flowers on in it i love her fragrance she comes out with diffrent fragrance all the time my bathroom looks like a fragrance room i cant put in any more my shelves are full and i just had a shelf built over the tank for the rest of my boxes of fragrances but i change like the weather .


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

My new favorite is Ed Hardy. I don't think I'll ever give it up!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Good thread! My new favorite is Nina.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Cartier, Le Must , perfume not toilet water..... and I never change it, haven't since it first came out, it is my signature fragrance ......All natural so no allergies or migraines from it...It is light and clean... :heart: :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes - I also change my fragrance with the seasons.

For summer I like Blush by Marc Jacobs, Dolce & Gabana's Light Blue or Grace by Philosophy. All 3 seem so very fresh and light for summer.

For winter I wear Ombre Rose by Brosseau. I've worn this since it came out 15-20 years ago and I still love it best of all fragrances. :wub:

I love, love, love so many of the other fragrances on EVERYONE ELSE -- but they just don't mix with my body chemistry. For example, almost all of the Dior fragrances (which I love on others) smell like hot chili peppers on me. :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm an Hermès gal all the way ... I love their scents, particularly Eau des Merveilles and Kelly Calèche .... summer and winter. :heart:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a perfume for every mood or season out there, lol. These are my all time favorites though.

Burberry Brit **fav**
Daisy by Marc Jacobs  **def fav**
Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture **fav**
Envy by Gucci **fav**
Romance by Ralph Lauren
Tommy Bahama **fav**
Tommy Bahama Very Cool
Armani Code by Giorgio Armani **fav**
Vera Wang Princess **fav**
Luck Number 6 by Liz Claiborn **fav**
Happy by Clinique **fav**
Lamb by Gwen Stefani **fav winter frag**
Lolita Lempicka 'L de Lolita Lempicka' **fav**
Lolita Lempicka **fav**

As you can see, I have a huge collection. I am a collector when it comes to clothes, purses, shoes, jewelry and perfumes. I always loved perfume since I was a little girl and I love being able to have so many to chose from, lol.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Most bother my nose & eyes. I love Joy and wear Channel #5 almost every day.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I love, love Jo Malone's White Jasmine and Mint. So refreshing. Also Philosophy's Amazing Grace.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Great topic!!

My fav is Narciso Rodriquez...men love it!

My old standby for running around casual is Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker.

And I am always happy wearing HAPPY!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Fragrances have always changed when I put them on. I can't even begin to tell you how many bottles of Clinque's Happy have been given away or thrown away. When I wear many fragrances I just plain stink. 

I wear Channel #5 and Shalimar these have a nice fragrance on my skin.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Is it odd that I don't wear a fragrance at all? I can't seem to find one that I don't think stinks (not that its bad but that it really just STINKS) or smells like something unsuited to me. I dont even use scented lotions on a daily basis. I use philosophy strawberry body wash and dove deodorant currently and that's all. I dunno - I would love to have a signature smell but I have no idea where to start or how to shop for one. I think I am just a late bloomer. I didnt wear makeup till I was out of college.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

my daily is vera wang's princess... i love how it's sweet and light and very girly

i also sometimes wear issey miyake's l'eau d'issey and salvatore ferragamo's incanto heaven


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 17 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746990


> Is it odd that I don't wear a fragrance at all? I can't seem to find one that I don't think stinks (not that its bad but that it really just STINKS) or smells like something unsuited to me. I dont even use scented lotions on a daily basis. I use philosophy strawberry body wash and dove deodorant currently and that's all. I dunno - I would love to have a signature smell but I have no idea where to start or how to shop for one. I think I am just a late bloomer. I didnt wear makeup till I was out of college.[/B]


Try Grace (the Purely Grace) by Philosophy. It is a very clean scent that really smells like soap and water. I think you would like it.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I switch my fragrances based on mood... I have several on rotation..

current favs are:
Hanae Mori (the original)
Victor and Rolf's Flowerbomb
Narcisco Rodriquez- woman.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 17 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746990


> Is it odd that I don't wear a fragrance at all? I can't seem to find one that I don't think stinks (not that its bad but that it really just STINKS) or smells like something unsuited to me. I dont even use scented lotions on a daily basis. I use philosophy strawberry body wash and dove deodorant currently and that's all. I dunno - I would love to have a signature smell but I have no idea where to start or how to shop for one. I think I am just a late bloomer. I didnt wear makeup till I was out of college.[/B]


 I'm with you on this one. I enjoy certain scents on other people but just can't seem to tolerate them on myself. I usually wind up with a headache and want to shower it away. I will say though that "Summer", I think by CK is one of the freshest prettiest scents I've ever smelled.....hope it's available again summer '09.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I am addicted to fragrances lately... I love Daisy by Marc Jacobs, but is smells terrible on me! So sad. My favorites:
Escada, Moonsparkle (summer or anytime)
D&G, Light Blue (anytime)
Stella McCartney, Stella 
Paloma Picasso, Paloma Picasso (smells fabulous on me, but more for winter or evening)
Burberry, Weekend (good daytime, summer)
Nina Ricci; L' air du temps, Nina (summer or anytime really)

I have a whole list of others that I want, but should hold off on getting until I use up some of what I have! 

For anyone who uses L'eau de Issey, when you put it on, does it normally smell good on you right away, or does it have to "settle" first before it smells good? I just wonder, because it smells sorta weird on me until it settles, then it smells good. I can't decide whether I will get it or not!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

For summer I love Incanto Dream by Salvatore Ferragamo.

For the other seasons I love Very Irresistible by Givenchy.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

MARK JACOBS!! ORIG EVERY DAY
BVLGARI !! YELLOW AT TIMES


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I also do not wear a whole lot of perfume, but I do use VS Heavenly lotion and eau de toilette. When I don't wear that I just spray on some Warm Vanilla Sugar body spray. It's my favorite sent from BBW! I use the hand soap, body wash, body lotion, and spray. This winter I bought the Black Amethyst spray and I really like it. It's kind of musky and might not be great for everyone. I like getting the samples of perfume with my orders from Sephora because I can try them out without committing to buying them. I think I will try Amazing Grace by Philosophy next! My mom LOVES Glo by JLo and her all-time favorite and stand-by is White Diamonds.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

This was a great post. Thank you ladies for your responses.
xoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 21 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749149


> This was a great post. Thank you ladies for your responses.
> xoxoxo[/B]



Can I come in late to the game? I've been hesitating, since I have about 30 fragrances! Annick Goutal Hadrien is a great summer, but today I'm wearing Tom Ford's Black Orchid. Also love Madness (what does that say about me?), L'Artisan Mure et Musc and Dzongha, Chanel's Coco, and Black Cashmere.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I love Amazing Grace by Philosophy. I get compliments all the time.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Mar 21 2009, 02:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749183


> QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 21 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749149





> This was a great post. Thank you ladies for your responses.
> xoxoxo[/B]



Can I come in late to the game? I've been hesitating, since I have about 30 fragrances! Annick Goutal Hadrien is a great summer, but today I'm wearing Tom Ford's Black Orchid. Also love Madness (what does that say about me?), L'Artisan Mure et Musc and Dzongha, Chanel's Coco, and Black Cashmere.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I can't wait to see you and smell you again!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 21 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749370


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Mar 21 2009, 02:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749183





> QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 21 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749149





> This was a great post. Thank you ladies for your responses.
> xoxoxo[/B]



Can I come in late to the game? I've been hesitating, since I have about 30 fragrances! Annick Goutal Hadrien is a great summer, but today I'm wearing Tom Ford's Black Orchid. Also love Madness (what does that say about me?), L'Artisan Mure et Musc and Dzongha, Chanel's Coco, and Black Cashmere.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I can't wait to see you and smell you again!
xoxoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]


You too, sweet friend! I can almost taste the Shake Shack burgers and fries!


----------

